# How many men masterbate?



## mea_3

Just curious here. How many men here will admit that they matsterbate. And if so do you tell your spouse about it? Do you use porn as a means of accomplishing this? I'm new here, so I'm not sure if a thread like this is allowed. If it's not my apologies.


----------



## MBuck26

I do ..for reasons I have explained on previos threads ..Porn always helps , Yes my spouse is aware of this ,however I am a grown Adult and she is far from my mother ..lol..she doesnt mind I've caught her More than once watching it ..


----------



## mea_3

MBuck26 said:


> I do ..for reasons I have explained on previos threads ..Porn always helps , Yes my spouse is aware of this ,however I am a grown Adult and she is far from my mother ..lol..she doesnt mind I've caught her More than once watching it ..


Well we have one taker.:lol: Thanks for your imput. And no need to explain why you do. I was just simply curious to see how many men will admit to it.


----------



## mea_3

mommy22 said:


> *I have a hard time believing that there's a man alive who doesn't from time to time at one point or another. If these men exist, they're few and far between.* H said he did about a month or so ago.



My thoughts exactly!


----------



## grrrrr

I have only because it was so long inbetween when my wife and I last made love. I have a hard time getting into, but I also need to use a device of some sort (porn).

Why do women, can you answer me that? I just recently learned my wife does, and she is not a very intimate person. Any thoughts there. She says 2 times a month.


----------



## dobo

What do you mean, why do women? Why would it be any different for men than women? Masturbation isn't about intimacy. 

I'm curious as to why you "need" to use porn. 

My H stopped doing it alone because of some performance issues. However, he'll do it with me so he hasn't necessarily stopped. He just allows me to share in the fun.


----------



## CarolineMRF

mommy22 said:


> I have a hard time believing that there's a man alive who doesn't from time to time at one point or another. If these men exist, they're few and far between. H said he did about a month or so ago.


Inasmuch as I believe this was directed at me, I will answer it under the 51 year married thread...It will go off Topic here...


----------



## grrrrr

I would love for my wife to share in the fun!! However I have not always been so lucky. I used it for a long time as a stress reliever. I much rather be intimate with my wife then be by myself!

Hell I would love for my spouse to masterbate together! We have several times and it is a ton of fun!

I am a very visual person that is the reason. If I had some photos of my signifciant other I would use those!


----------



## dobo

Using masturbation as a stress-reliever IMO, can lead to over-use and eventual problems. That's a warning I'd pass along. 

I remember the first time waking up to my H masturbating. It was absolutely such a thrill!


----------



## grrrrr

I am someone that absorbs a lot of stress each day. I am the one that everyone kind of dumps their frustrations on, and I hold on to a lot of stuff. I have learned to absorb quite a bit before I consider myself to be stressed. As long as my wife are intimate I am able to relieve quite a bit of my daily stress by making love to her. So... if it has been 3 weeks or so (which as happened quite a bit over the last several years) I will masterbate. I only do this once a month or so. It is just to boring! I have a hard time getting into it most times. I have been pretty fortunate to be in a sexual relationship most of my adult life so it was never a real need.

Okay, this is supposed to anwering a particular question. I apologized this got off track. 

Maybe once a month. I have upto 3 times a month depending on the intimacy between me and my spouse.


----------



## dobo

Last OT post -- your use doesn't seem excessive.


----------



## grrrrr

I am not sure what OT is, but I am glad. I am not big into masterbating. I am a square 32 and I am not big into all of the IMO & OT. I had to look up the IMO thing. I am really a 65 man in a 32 many body


----------



## dobo

OT - Off-topic. I don't think masturbation has much to do with how hip or square someone is. I bet there are a lot of 65 year olds who masturbate to beat the band. <g>


----------



## grrrrr

I was refering to the OT, and IMO in regards to my age versus the masterbation topic. 

I also have to rythm I think that might be part of the problem. Not only am I old, but I am old white man with an over bite.


----------



## GAsoccerman

I do it, Probably daily, I have a very high Libido, my wife does as well. She also Masturbates when I am not home, her "toy" sits pluggeed in next to our bed.

I don't need porn, usually my vivid imagination is the key,and often it is of my wife in situations she would never do. 

I also like to look at our "home" movies. 

She uses her toy usually to certain TV shows, the Mentalist is one of them, she loves that guy also her soap, forgot the name.

I find it very healthy and good, on a side note, we basically have sex daily as well, the masterbation usually happens when one of us is not home, otherwise we are rolling around ont he floor.

I also agree, that 100% men do this, those who say they don't are lying. I would say about 60% of women do, the 40% that don't should try it, and they will forever be happy.

My wife never did it until she bought me a back massager and I used it on her, it became hers after that, now she has upgraded to the Magic wand.


----------



## martino

Don't speak for me, I never masturbate. ha ha yeah right. I do like porn. That's what women don't realize, unless it's become detrimental porn is no big deal. Just material to get off. I know my wife won't do some things those women do and I'm thankful for that.


----------



## mea_3

grrrrr said:


> Why do women, can you answer me that? .


For the same reason as men I'm sure.:rofl:


----------



## Lizzie60

I'm not a man.. but I would bet that there is NOOOOO men on this planet who has never played with their pee-pee... I don't think such a 'specy' exists.. :rofl:

I absolutely love masturbation.. I also use porn if I don,t have a partner around..  

It's a good stress reliever, but why do we need a reason... IT'S SIMPLY FUUUUNNNNN!!!!! :lol:


----------



## mea_3

> It's a good stress reliever, but why do we need a reason... IT'S SIMPLY FUUUUNNNNN!!!!! :lol:


:yay::rofl:


----------



## Harvard

strange topic of conversation mea............


----------



## Loving Husband

I have a high labido also and for me it's daily as well. When my wife and I were having "normal" sex 3 times a week I barely did. Mainly cause the sex was usually good and I felt totally satisfied. As the sex got worse I sometimes had to masturbate usually a few hours after having sex. I would wake up.. So I guess it depends on what's going on. I am about 40 now with the drive of a teenager. I don't think it's harmful in any way. It keeps me from having an affair. BTW. I watch porn sometimes but if my wife are having problems like now. I usually use our vidoe tapes I made. I find that 100% more satisfying then looking at a women I have never been with.


----------



## CarolineMRF

mommy22 said:


> Actually, it wasn't directed at you. I hadn't seen where you had responded to the question. I was reading the thread with my husband and it sparked a conversation. I asked him if he thought many men (married or single) could honestly say they never masturbate. He said he felt very few could say "no" without lying. He did say, however, that he doesn't very often because he's quite fulfilled. I asked him why he does it at certain times. He said he does it at times when I can't do that for him due to sickness or when out of town, etc...
> 
> As you can probably tell, my husband and I are very candid in our discussions.


I am sorry if I sounded harsh...My problem being he just didn't...If earlier in our marriage he may have by himself then I wouldn't have known about it...He worked shifts...We were able to make love all the time.....We, too, are more than candid...We invented the word...I mean from the day we were married we put 50 cents in a jar at the top of the bed every time we boinked...Three times in one night was costly...Kept this up until the baby was born and than this stopped...It's hard being me...Here, I feel that I walk a tight rope...I am not like all women...I guess I always knew that inside of me there was a part of me that was dying to come out.....Let me tell you, she came....Again, please forgive....

I am going to add another post in hopes that women can understand me more...


----------



## revitalizedhusband

Question: "how many men masterbate?" 
Answer: All of them.


For me the frequency depends on the frequence of sex with the wife. If we do it nearly every night I wouldn't masterbate probably ever, but if a few days go by...

Oh, and I don't need/use porn, my wife is truly beautiful, I masterbate to the thought of her, or just do it when she is asleep in bed next to me.


----------



## Deejo

I'm always surprised by this question - and even moreso that many see masturbation as some kind of weakness or inability to maintain self-control.

The stately conservative gentleman that doesn't use curse words, oversees a multi-million dollar company and attends church; masturbates, just like the video game playing over-sexed sixteen year old. (Perhaps not with the same frequency) Men masturbate. Often. Period.

There were sexual issues in my marriage. My wife welcomed the fact that I could masturbate, she didn't hold it against me. She also was fine with my use of pornography in that regard. I always insisted that I would rather be with her, or look at her as opposed to doing the five knuckle shuffle. 

Had she not endorsed and supported that activity - the deterioration of our marriage would likely have been exponentially faster.

So, what's behind the question?


----------



## CarolineMRF

Personally, I feel it was so much easier turning him around and off of Viagra with this not being in our sexual love making....We had a lot of foreplay on each other, but when the time came for me to do my thing, he was ready, willing and able...

In the first 47 years of our marriage, neither he nor I did this...We did each other....Then I found the computer and found out about vibrators...Imagine if you can, a marriage that is so hot that two people satisfy each other with the lust they have for each other....And believe me, it was a big lust...

No man can say that every man does this deed....That is unless he is God....And try as I may, I haven't seen him here.....


----------



## michzz

CarolineMRF said:


> No man can say that every man does this deed....That is unless he is God....And try as I may, I haven't seen him here.....


Nor can any woman say that all do not.

Blanket statements always have wiggle room for exceptions.


----------



## mea_3

michzz said:


> Nor can any woman say that all do not.
> 
> Blanket statements always have wiggle room for exceptions.


Exactly.


----------



## chuckf75

I would say about all men masterbate. I did a lot more in the past but today my wife is very sexual and I never get a chance to let the need build up. If it did, I would do it. By the way, she does it too, 2-3 times per week, in the shower mostly. I don't care at all and encourage her.

I love to use porn or sex stories, if they are available.


----------



## Pdad

I do not nor have I done so in 35 + years. I believe it is a form of infidelity, and the idea that many people use porn to help them masturbate only reinforces that idea. Marriage and my relationship to my wife is sacred and I would not demean it by masturbation.


----------



## CarolineMRF

Pdad said:


> I do not nor have I done so in 35 + years. I believe it is a form of infidelity, and the idea that many people use porn to help them masturbate only reinforces that idea. Marriage and my relationship to my wife is sacred and I would not demean it by masturbation.


I think that this is a beautiful statement....This is love...However, I do understand that everyone does not have the binding that some couples do...If it is agreeable with both partners, then let it be a part of life...It is the same love, but just not the same libido...For them, this is permissable.....However, be careful if you are a man, that this habit does not endanger your potency with your other half...This can happen.....Just my two cents...


----------



## Deejo

Pdad said:


> I do not nor have I done so in 35 + years. I believe it is a form of infidelity, and the idea that many people use porn to help them masturbate only reinforces that idea. Marriage and my relationship to my wife is sacred and I would not demean it by masturbation.


I rest my case. I'm not going to challenge your beliefs. If you have a balanced, happy, and fulfilling marriage - all the power to you. Your position is enviable, but not one I share.




> _Originally posted by CarolineMRF:_
> However, be careful if you are a man, that this habit does not endanger your potency with your other half...This can happen.....Just my two cents...


If a husband is trading in masturbation and/or pornography for an opportunity to be intimate with his wife, there are almost certainly other issues at play.


----------



## mea_3

Pdad said:


> I do not nor have I done so in 35 + years. I believe it is a form of infidelity, and the idea that many people use porn to help them masturbate only reinforces that idea. Marriage and my relationship to my wife is sacred and I would not demean it by masturbation.



While I very much respect your postion here, I have to tell you I think your among the few that don't masterbate. And as long as your happy, then there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Lizzie60

Masturbation is like an itchy bump... there is a *need *to scratch...

:lol:


----------



## michzz

Lizzie60 said:


> Masturbation is like an itchy bump... there is a *need *to scratch...
> 
> :lol:


More like a volcano that needs to erupt.


----------



## mea_3

Lizzie60 said:


> Masturbation is like an itchy bump... there is a *need *to scratch...
> 
> :lol:


:rofl::lol:


----------



## Deejo

Apparently, I have a rash ...


----------



## Lizzie60

Deejo said:


> Apparently, I have a rash ...


Me too..


----------



## Harvard

an itchy bump? that's the best you could come up with? lame......haha


----------



## 3773519

I love masterbating. OMG i love watching porn. lol. I used to have a relationship where masterbation was like part of the beginning making love or just plain sex. 
I also have a piercing down there and it just makes it a more frequeent sensation. I could be siting working and get into the mood.


----------



## mea_3

3773519 said:


> I love masterbating. OMG i love watching porn. lol. I used to have a relationship where masterbation was like part of the beginning making love or just plain sex.
> I also have a piercing down there and it just makes it a more frequeent sensation. I could be siting working and get into the mood.



Hey, You don't look like a guy?:lol:


----------



## 3773519

mea_3 said:


> Hey, You don't look like a guy?:lol:


OOpps. i know. lol.


----------



## mea_3

3773519 said:


> OOpps. i know. lol.


:lol: I was just teasing you.


----------



## 3773519

mea_3 said:


> :lol: I was just teasing you.


No worries. If it wasnt for my picture i probably sound like a dude. lol.


----------



## MEM2020

I did from the age of 8 to 43. 

About 4 years ago - at 43 - I realized that if I stopped masturbating - the sex with my wife was way more intense/fun. So we connect twice a week and I no longer touch myself. But there are a few other factors at work. 

- Total sexual access to wife barring illness. So if life gets in the way - I am on a biz trip for a week, she is sick for a few days, she fully expects me to say "I NEED YOU". She understands that I only have sexual activity with her and that desire is cumulative. And she is happy to be needed and to please. 

- Masturbation without porn is not fun for me. So in the past - up until 4 years ago - I watched porn. I don't think porn is good for my head. I dislike the type of porn my body most strongly prefers. Think of this as a case of Dr. Jeckyl not wanting to keep feeding and strengthening Mr. Hyde. 

So giving up masturbation meant stopping a porn habit that was not mentally healthy. And I find that after 3-4 days without any sex it is ELECTRIC when she touches me. :smthumbup:


If my sex drive had not gradually decreased I could not have quit. What I said about sexual access is true. But my wife enjoys having sex twice a week. If I upped it to three times a week she would comply without protest but would feel a little bit put upon. But if I wanted her daily, at 47 - she would get resentful and feel ill used - and I wouldn't blame her. Her actual desire level is more like 3/month she is just a truly loving wife so she is happily compromising with our current schedule. Part of that is that I totally mask my desires if I know she has had a tough day as I learned that feeling pressured when you are totally not wanting to even think about sex is a turnoff. So if I still had the need for daily release - ugh - I would still be paying $30/month for my favorite site. 








3773519 said:


> No worries. If it wasnt for my picture i probably sound like a dude. lol.


----------



## outinthecold

Come on guys, admit it, you masturbate because it is easier then intimacy with your partner.

Watch a little porn, get out the sports illustrated swimsuit edition, a few moans later.

Yeah way easier then engaging a conversation with the partner, stroking her hair, laughing, cuddling, pinching, hugging, rubbing, caressing, kissing, deep passionate kissing, fondling, reaching, feeling soft warm silky flesh, undoing, unzipping, unsnapping, sliding, slipping between, entering, moaning, pushing, caressing, leaning, deepening, mounting, moving, loving, loving, loving, passion, moaning, loving, deepening, thrusting, loving, sweating, heart beating, crescendo, collapsing, looking, longing, loving, caressing, stroking, cuddling, sleeping.

Yeah, masturbating is way easier. All you need to do is clean up.

I vote for intimacy.


----------



## Lizzie60

outinthecold said:


> Come on guys, admit it, you masturbate because it is easier then intimacy with your partner.
> 
> Watch a little porn, get out the sports illustrated swimsuit edition, a few moans later.
> 
> *Yeah way easier then engaging a conversation with the partner, stroking her hair, laughing, cuddling, pinching, hugging, rubbing, caressing, kissing, deep passionate kissing, fondling, reaching, feeling soft warm silky flesh, undoing, unzipping, unsnapping, sliding, slipping between, entering, moaning, pushing, caressing, leaning, deepening, mounting, moving, loving, loving, loving, passion, moaning, loving, deepening, thrusting, loving, sweating, heart beating, crescendo, collapsing, looking, longing, loving, caressing, stroking, cuddling, sleeping.*
> Yeah, masturbating is way easier. All you need to do is clean up.
> 
> I vote for intimacy.



OMG.. I got tired just reading this.. I need a nap now.. (after I masterbate).. :lol:

You're right .. masterbation is the fast way to achieve the ultimate O.. but not necessarily the 'best' way..


----------



## JamesM

Hey, Mea....

Couldn't resist making my first post here on your thread...one of my favorite people. (What are you doing in The Men's Clubhouse? And asking such personal questions? ) And to follow behind Lizzie...well, what can I say? :lol:

Yes, I do. Can I shout that? JK.  I cannot remember if you asked how often, but being that you are a thorough person, I am guessing you did....as often as is necessary to relieve pressure. This may be once a week or twice a week.

As for the comment that it is easier than intimacy, in some ways of course, it is. But it is not near as satisfying. And as a MM, it is a bit embarrassing to say that it is what I get most. It is humiliating in the sense that it is necessary. As Mea3 knows, my marital situation of little to no sex somehow contributes to the fact that this is an alternative option that really is all that I have.

To say that men masturbate because they avoid intimacy with their wife is a generalized stereotype that does NOT apply to me. As MEM11363 said, sex with the wife is so much better. If the work was rewarded, then even more work would occur.


----------



## sjm1983

I saw a homeless man this past weekend with a sign that said

"Smile if you masturbate, give me a dollar and I won't tell anyone"

I was with my parents and my wife and my mom looked at my dad and I and said stop smiling. I think that his sign is very effective because while people don't like to admit it, the majority of people do it, or at least have at some point.

-- 

I do not however. My reason is that my wife asked me not to. I have given it up for her. To her she sees it as selfish and why can't I just wait. I see it as nothing more than release. No sexual feelings or anything like that behind it. It means very little to me, so why cause her to feel not good enough? 

From time to time, it still happens but* only when* she is fully aware, and usually is watching. She knows that I don't need to, I know that I don't need to and it makes the eventual release with her all that more special. 

I think of it like smelling a great dinner being cooked (like Thanksgiving) you smell it and smell it and you want to eat it so bad because it smells so good. That first bite is very satisfying because you waiting. If you kept taking little bites throughout the day then that first bite is not nearly as awesome. 

My opinion.


----------



## MEM2020

If you have a great marriage INCLUDING a great sexual relationship with your spouse then I agree it makes things 100 percent better if you ONLY experience sex with them. 

If you are single, if your spouse has a medical condition, if your marriage is not great/and or the sexual part of it is not great then I think it is destructive to deny yourself this outlet. 






sjm1983 said:


> I saw a homeless man this past weekend with a sign that said
> 
> "Smile if you masturbate, give me a dollar and I won't tell anyone"
> 
> I was with my parents and my wife and my mom looked at my dad and I and said stop smiling. I think that his sign is very effective because while people don't like to admit it, the majority of people do it, or at least have at some point.
> 
> --
> 
> I do not however. My reason is that my wife asked me not to. I have given it up for her. To her she sees it as selfish and why can't I just wait. I see it as nothing more than release. No sexual feelings or anything like that behind it. It means very little to me, so why cause her to feel not good enough?
> 
> From time to time, it still happens but* only when* she is fully aware, and usually is watching. She knows that I don't need to, I know that I don't need to and it makes the eventual release with her all that more special.
> 
> I think of it like smelling a great dinner being cooked (like Thanksgiving) you smell it and smell it and you want to eat it so bad because it smells so good. That first bite is very satisfying because you waiting. If you kept taking little bites throughout the day then that first bite is not nearly as awesome.
> 
> My opinion.


----------



## JamesM

MEM11363 said:


> If you have a great marriage INCLUDING a great sexual relationship with your spouse then I agree it makes things 100 percent better if you ONLY experience sex with them.
> 
> If you are single, if your spouse has a medical condition, if your marriage is not great/and or the sexual part of it is not great then I think it is destructive to deny yourself this outlet.


Agree.

Having said that, even if you have alot of sex with your wife, it can be less satisfying for YOU but more for her if you last longer. And you can last longer how? By masturbating so that the explosion takes longer.

Not trying to be too graphic.


----------



## mea_3

JamesM said:


> Hey, Mea....
> 
> Couldn't resist making my first post here on your thread...one of my favorite people. (What are you doing in The Men's Clubhouse? And asking such personal questions? ) *And to follow behind Lizzie...well, what can I say? :lol*:


:lol: I guess you could say I've learned a thing or too from our darling Lizzie.



> *To say that men masturbate because they avoid intimacy with their wife is a generalized stereotype* that does NOT apply to me. As MEM11363 said, sex with the wife is so much better. If the work was rewarded, then even more work would occur.


:iagree:


----------



## MisterM

I masturbate as well. I think it's an inherent part of men's sexuality, quite honestly. I have to say that as my wife's libido has diminished, I masturbate more. THere were years when I didn't masturbate at all though.


----------



## joevn

I do now and then. 

Why not?

It's like a quickie, not a full-blown buffet of sex with one another.

Besides, my wife also masturbates. She loves watching me masturbate, and I watch her do it all the time. In fact, she can't "o" by penetration so either masturbation (by me or her) or tongue (by me) are the only ways. She doesn't like using toys to get "o", claiming it's too cold and impersonal. She gets about 3-5 "o" each time we get together so it's all good.

Mind you that when the mood is right, sex with one another is better. But that doesn't mean a quickie "O" doesn't feel good as well with masturbation. 

I think masturbation is a way to take back some control of the relationship for both partner and a way to relieve sexual stress so temptations will never get that huge. We can be happy on our own but we're MUCH happier with one another. 

No cheating, no disease, totally healthy (check out the stats on prostate cancer), and mmmmmmm....can be so good. The shower is a great place but in bed is good too. 

But tonight, full sex is on the menu so no masturbation necessary.


----------



## kmw51561

In the last year I've probably masturbated twice. Simply to relieve stress. 

Personally, I'd rather not. Back in my fresh acne faced girls don't even look at me days, I'd do so only because I couldn't get any. When I was finally gitting me sum I stopped. And to this day, while I understand it's a natural thing and nothing to be ashamed of, doing it only reminds me of when I wasn't getting any. And while I know a lot of people do it because they enjoy it, I would still only do it because I couldn't get some. Or it was beyond my reach.

But that's me.


----------



## joevn

I don't know if you also ask about mutual masturbation.

OMG, masturbation by my wife is the best. 

She knows how to bring me so close to the edge, stop and back off, and then do it again, and then back off, and then do it again. She can read my signal like a book. 

Sometimes I'm so close, all it takes is for her to blow some air on it and I would be over the edge but after 17 years, she knows how to stop just before getting there. 

She'll be looking in my eyes the whole time and work it with her hand and mouth... I'll be sweating up a storm and reduced to quiver, over and over, and then when it's done, whew...

mmmmmm.... may be we'll do that again tonight....


----------



## tfrankish11

due to the lack of sex lately i find myself doing it more and more...my wife and i don't talk about it. I assume she just knows i do it. Porn helps!


----------



## frankt511

Everyday. Sometimes porn...sometimes not!


----------



## cody5

Every day either I get it WITH my wife or with not. I like porn better, but closed eyes and a good imagination will work.

Is it rude to note how appropriately hot mea is to be running a thread like this?.


----------



## cody5

No, I'm only with my wife when I'm with her. It's when I'm going solo, I can be with whomever I want. Even then it's sometimes with her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Ok, my husband does not do message boards so he can not answer for himself , but I can. He used to masterbate up to 3 times a day BEFORE we were married- starting at age 12 , but once we got married, so he claims (and I believe him) that he never did because he felt like it was "cheating". There was 1 exception, on the night we planned to conceive a "daughter" -he masterbated that morning cause he heard it would help get a girl. And by the way, it worked ! (our only daughter out of 6 kids). Without having this converstaion, I would have never learned this! I believe he is telling the truth because he is NOT a high libito man, and when we had this converstation, I accually was UPSET that he did not have this "need" cause it proved that his sex drive is not even half as strong as other men, since we used to only have sex once a week. He admitted to suffering though. Now we have alot more sex as my drive went up, so he is no longer suffering. And less stressed. He is a rarity though, I am sure.


----------



## Ditajr

My husband claims he hasn't since he was a teenager and that he didn't even like it then. I know of one time he did because he told me about it...but other than that, I don't know. I would like to believe him, but who knows?


----------



## BigBadWolf

I am a man and yes, I masterbate. AFAIK, every man I have ever known masterbates, typically at least once but up to 3 or 4 times a day. Any man who says he does not masterbate I would assume is lying, even if just out of embarrassment.

I know many if not most women masterbate, although I do not believe all women masterbate based on the fact that not every woman claims to have had an orgasm. 

I cannot comment on pornography b/c nieither I, nor my wife, watch pornography due to our personal convictions about how women are often portrayed. Instead we share and act out our fantasies and "kinks", regardless of how wild they are because I believe our sexual fantasies can tell us things we may not want or have the courage to say outright.

I strongly believe masterbation is a healthy release and any and all guilt associated with it is wrong and misplaced. 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## cody5

Hey ladies. I know you only want to help, but please stop answering for your men. I don't believe a WORD any of them are telling you if the answer is less than once a week. With or without daily sex from you.


----------



## dan681

The less sex I have with my wife, the more I pull it. I would love to have more intamate moments with my wife, but she is not very sexual. She does not masterbate at all, and thinks my masterbation is dirty. We are having fidelity problems on her part, and this is not helping in the bed room!! I probably do it once a day, unless I get lucky??? She is happy putting out about twice a month??? I need it more than that, so I pull it. And yes, porn helps.


----------



## Tweak

@dan681-"We are having fidelity problems on her part...."
Sorry to hear that,especially since you are still trying to hook up with her.I have questions but do not want to hijack the jacking thread....LOL
See what I did there,I PULLED a funny. LOL 
Opps I did it again....

Okay Okay.....YES I masturbate,less lately.But sometimes when I have tried to let it build up it is to over whelming and I will do the deed 5 or 6 times in a session.To porn of coarse.Like Taylor Rain.....

I have been working on resentment issues with my Lady.Things have improved ALOT.So in the weeks up to Thanksgiving....only one session was needed....which entailed maybe 3 times.Which is not alot for me,actually was surprised that I did not have the desire to rub one out,although since me and her have been hooking up it really should have been no surprise.....my hunger was being fed.


----------



## Tweak

@dan681-Hey man found your thread about you situation.I will read it.


----------



## FinalFrontier

cody5 said:


> Hey ladies. I know you only want to help, but please stop answering for your men. I don't believe a WORD any of them are telling you if the answer is less than once a week. With or without daily sex from you.


Your comment only makes sense to me if I imagine that you belive everyone has your particular libido. Let me explain my thoughts.

Men have varying libidos. A high libido teen can wank a whole lot more than what is quoted so far. Age is a significant factor too. There is tremendous variation.

When you couple a weak libido with a motivation (religious perhaps) to resist, I think you will find some small percentage of guys who succeed in resisting.

However, for a high libido guy... there is no contest, the hand will rule. :woohoo:

FF


----------



## MEM2020

I absolutely used to - with porn until 3-4 years ago. At that point (43 years old) my drive had decreased to the point where I decided to experiment and give 100 percent of my sexual energy to my wife. 

For what it is worth ask any man this question and he will give you a similar answer. Every single man has a "recharge cycle". This is a time period made of components:
- Refractory period: In sexuality, the refractory period is the recovery phase after orgasm during which it is physiologically impossible for an individual to have additional orgasms. It is also sometimes defined as "the time immediately following orgasm during which a man cannot achieve an erection."[1] The penis may be hypersensitive and further sexual stimulation may even feel painful during this time frame.

- Optimal period: This is subjective and varies for each man. This is basically the duration between orgasms that lends itself to maximum pleasure for the man. 

For me - the refractory period is about 10 hours now. After I come I need about 10 hours before I can reliably get hard, have sex and come again. But this is NOT optimal for me. Because when I come 10 hours later I just don't come very hard or long. 

Now the optimal period for me is about 5 days. When I have sex after 5 days - WOW - I am fully charged and it is fantastic. 

For a man there really is a quality / quantity tradeoff that becomes more pronounced as he ages. I actually prefer sex 2 to 3 times a week over every day. If we do it every day at best it is a 7. If we do it twice a week it is a 9, if we do it once every five days it is consistently a 10. 

Twice in one day - the second time is a 5 or 6. 

Since wife prefers 2+ times a week if I were to masturbate at all it would simply mean less overall enjoyment. 

In my 30's my full recharge cycle was about 24 hours and her drive and mine were mismatched enough for masturbation to simple be my release valve. It was good for her - good for me - and good for our marriage. 

I do not think I am the only guy like this by any stretch. 





FinalFrontier said:


> Your comment only makes sense to me if I imagine that you belive everyone has your particular libido. Let me explain my thoughts.
> 
> Men have varying libidos. A high libido teen can wank a whole lot more than what is quoted so far. Age is a significant factor too. There is tremendous variation.
> 
> When you couple a weak libido with a motivation (religious perhaps) to resist, I think you will find some small percentage of guys who succeed in resisting.
> 
> However, for a high libido guy... there is no contest, the hand will rule. :woohoo:
> 
> FF


----------



## going_crazy

I think almost all men masturbate. 

For me it depends mostly on how much my wife is willing to have sex. If it is like 3 times a week, then I don't. But if the outlook is bleak then I just go ahead and masturbate either every other day, or everyday depending on how bored/busy I am. 

It is no secret though. My wife and I masturbate in front of each other before or after sex occasionally and if she is sick or we aren't having sex for some reason, then she'll give me alone time.


----------



## SoxMunkey

Yep... been there.. done that. In fact, I'm still doing that. Sometimes, it's a great stress reliever and other times, it's just necessary. Sometimes, she's not available or in the mood, or feeling well. So yes, when my wife and I were together, she knew that I would masturbate and I knew that she did too. There were times when we would masturbate in front of each other as a form of foreplay.


----------



## epic_fail

I do it daily, sometimes many times a day. I have done it almost every day without fail since I discovered it when I was 12. I sometimes use porn, magazines when I was younger...or I use my imagination...Id say the longest I can remember going without doing it was for two weeks when I was in the hospital...didnt even think about it until the day before I got out...was afraid a nurse would walk in so I didnt.


----------



## tazunemono

4-10 times a week! I have a lot of sex, so I'm pretty good. Used to be 2-3 times a day in my prime, sometimes back-to-back O's. 

Funny, I was just watching "Schoolgirl Report: Vol1" (Old German soft core porn from 1970) and masturbation was so 'controversial' back then (40 years ago!) is still being debated today. Even girls in the 70's were doing it, people! 

I've had 2 O's with my wife before (she got one) and I still masturbated in front of her for a 3rd O (she's that hot!)

90+% of men masturbate, and a similar % watch some version of porn. You cannot change human desire, we are the same people we were 1,000 years ago biologically, chemically, etc. Men are visual and require that form of input. Have you ever seen porn in fine art? If not, you should research! Even the Greeks had threesomes, etc. The female body is a beautiful thing!


----------



## jkfox624

Might be twice a day might not happen all week. Of course when my wife decides she isnt willing to give it up for 2 months the frequency increases.


----------



## rellik

I do, I used to have a lot of porn, then my w questioned why I have it and it was also because we didn't make love. I also used it as a form of stress relief, and did not need porn, but it helped. I agree with Grrr...would rather be intimate with my partner.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

My husband is a very rare breed. Although he definetly masterbated before we were married , up to 3 times a day, he stopped after the wedding, he felt it was "cheating", so he never did it - except for 1 time on a morning we planned to have sex that night - in hopes of conceiving a girl. I never knew this until I asked about this very personal subject a year ago. So glad he did (advice from a co -worker) cause it worked! We conceived a daughter that night, our one & only.


----------



## chingacook

I do about every other day or so. Is that abnormal? My marriage has deteriorated to the point where I use Ashley Madison.com

Not sure is a cyber affair is "cheating" but I'm done caring! Gonna meet up with my first Ashley Madison hookup tomorrow!


----------



## chingacook

jkfox624 said:


> Might be twice a day might not happen all week. Of course when my wife decides she isnt willing to give it up for 2 months the frequency increases.


2 months??? WOW... dude... go for Ashley Madison.com it is awesome!


----------



## New Beginnings

Previous marriage my sexdrive was 10 times higher than my ex. She was against porn, masturbation (though probably assumed I did it), and was not a very sexual person. As the marriage progressed, her and I drifted apart more and more and the need for release was overwhelming, so I took care of business. Let me add, it was not nor has ever been my desire to do it, it was just needed. Woman need to understand this isn't anything to do with them so much (assuming they are offended by it), its just we need it. So if we can't have that release with our partner then we need to get it ourselves. I would rather have my partner than myself only though. My current wife has a much higher sex drive, and she prefers I don't so I honestly don't or seldom do. And when I do need it, I tell her I do, and she actually gets involved. I can say that I have only done it 3 times in the past year. Last night in fact, but she is recovering from a surgery so she actually can't have sex right now and we may be another month out before she can. So if I have a build up, usually 3-5 days max before I am mentally climbing the walls, I will tell her I need some and she gets involved. I prefer her to get me off than doing it myself. It's not that I don't dislike it, heck I can get the job done in a heart beat as I know my stuff and hit it just right, but it's just way more pleasurable with her involved. 

Now what I would like to honestly know from woman is why not swallow, or spit after your man cums from a BJ. How can a girl eat raw oysters and yet can't prevent gagging from a mouth full after a BJ? That I don't get, and I know my wife could sit on me and I would love every drop, if you know what I mean. Sorry my mind is starting to get lost.....time for a bathroom break! JK

edit: just wanted to clarify about my current wife, she is into the idea of masturbation but not solo. She hasn't done it yet herself but has always wanted to. So at some point soon we will make this a part of our sex life with each other and it would be just another form of foreplay.


----------



## Happyquest

How man men masterbate? really that is the subject. I am going to guess the ones wth a penis and arms. At least once or twice. I use to do it allot but since giving up porn for my marriage I dont have the huge need anymore. But then there are some moments if you know what I mean?


----------



## Rob2380

I don't masturbate that often, but my wife doesn't have a problem with it if I do. We have done it in front of each other, which is very hot. The desire just isn't there as often as it was when I was younger. Probably should do it more often, if only because it is good for prostate health.


----------



## Scannerguard

Here are the official figures:

90% of men toss off.
The other 10% lie about it.

Or as Seinfeld quipped - "It's part of lifestyle."


----------

